# Five Enemies Of Mankind



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Five **Enemies Of Mankind*​ 
One day, a Sikh named Kadhari, came to see the 2nd Guru Ji - Guru Angad Dev Ji. He had come in a “Vairaag”, bowed down before Guru Ji and asked the following question:

Q. The five enemies of mankind, namely lust, anger, greed, worldly attachment and the ego have surrounded the whole world. How can we save ourselves from their deadly clutches? If we can know them then some defense against them is possible, but most of the world is not even aware of their existence.

Guru Angad Dev ji gave a “Parman” or example. He told the Sikh that, when a jungle catches fire most of the animals are unable to run to safety and so they perish. But there is one animal, a deer or “Hiran” which can run so fast and so reaches safety when the jungle is on fire; it runs towards a river, submerges itself in the cold water and escapes being burnt. The fire cannot reach it and it gets peace there or “Sukh”. Mankind is also surrounded by the fire of “Kal” and he is unable to avoid this fire unlike the deer.

Mankind is in trouble; they have no peace of mind in whose house the five robbers of lust, anger, greed, worldly attachments and ego have entered. Can that house be saved? Surely not, because only a few, like the deer, are saved. The river of cold water is the Satsang. Guru Ji further explained that Satsang is where praise alone is showered in God’s Name. In such a “river of Satsang” the five evil forces of the mind are destroyed and the coldness against the world’s fire is provided by the Guru’s Shabad or light.

*- SikhPride.com*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 176 :*​ 
*gauVI guAwryrI mhlw 5 ]
keI jnm Bey kIt pqMgw ]
keI jnm gj mIn kurMgw ]
keI jnm pMKI srp hoieE ]
keI jnm hYvr ibRK joieE ]1]
imlu jgdIs imln kI brIAw ]
icrMkwl ieh dyh sMjrIAw ]1] rhwau ]
keI jnm sYl igir kirAw ]
keI jnm grB ihir KirAw ]
keI jnm swK kir aupwieAw ]
lK caurwsIh join BRmwieAw ]2]
swDsMig BieE jnmu prwpiq ]
kir syvw Bju hir hir gurmiq ]
iqAwig mwnu JUTu AiBmwnu ]
jIvq mrih drgh prvwnu ]3]
jo ikCu hoAw su quJ qy hogu ]
Avru n dUjw krxY jogu ]
qw imlIAY jw lYih imlwie ]
khu nwnk hir hir gux gwie ]4]3]72]*​ 
go*u*rr*ee* g*u**aa*r*ae*r*ee* mehal*aa* 5 ||
 k*ee* janam bhe*ae* k*ee*tt patha(n)g*aa* ||
k*ee* janam gaj m*ee*n k*u*ra(n)g*aa* ||
k*ee* janam pa(n)kh*ee* sarap h*o*e*i*ou ||
k*ee* janam h*ai*var br*i*kh j*o*e*i*ou ||1||
m*i*l jagadh*ee*s m*i*lan k*ee* bar*ee**aa* ||
ch*i*ra(n)k*aa*l e*i*h dh*ae*h sa(n)jar*ee**aa* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
k*ee* janam s*ai*l g*i*r kar*i**aa* ||
k*ee* janam garabh h*i*r khar*i**aa* ||
k*ee* janam s*aa*kh kar o*u*p*aa*e*i**aa* ||
lakh cho*u*r*aa*s*ee*h j*o*n bhram*aa*e*i**aa* ||2||
s*aa*dhhasa(n)g bhae*i*ou janam par*aa*path ||
kar s*ae*v*aa* bhaj har har g*u*ramath ||
th*i**aa*g m*aa*n jh*oo*t(h) abh*i*m*aa*n ||
j*ee*vath mareh*i* dharageh parav*aa*n ||3||
j*o* k*i*shh h*o**aa* s th*u*jh th*ae* h*o*g ||
avar n dh*oo*j*aa* karan*ai* j*o*g ||
th*aa* m*i*l*ee**ai* j*aa* l*ai*h*i* m*i*l*aa*e ||
kah*u* n*aa*nak har har g*u*n g*aa*e ||4||3||72||​
_*Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehla*:_
_In so many incarnations, you were a worm and an insect;_
_in so many incarnations, you were an elephant, a fish and a deer._
_In so many incarnations, you were a bird and a snake._
_In so many incarnations, you were yoked as an ox and a horse. ||1||_
_Meet the Lord of the Universe - now is the time to meet Him._
_After so very long, this human body was fashioned for you. ||1||Pause||_
_In so many incarnations, you were rocks and mountains;_
_in so many incarnations, you were aborted in the womb;_
_in so many incarnations, you developed branches and leaves;_
_you wandered through 8.4 million incarnations. ||2||_ 

_Through the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, you obtained this human life._
_Do seva - selfless service; follow the Guru's Teachings, and vibrate the Lord's Name, Har, Har._
_Abandon pride, falsehood and arrogance._
_Remain dead while yet alive, and you shall be welcomed in the Court of the Lord. ||3||_
_Whatever has been, and whatever shall be, comes from You, Lord._
_No one else can do anything at all._
_We are united with You, when You unite us with Yourself._
_Says Nanak, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har. ||4||3||72||_​


----------

